# Little 10-million Gallon Specimen Tank



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I set up the system.










I am not trying to aquascape at all. I just want to get a little collection of plants going.

The Pierce was super easy to set up. I think it took me all of six minuted or so to get it running.










The diffusor is just a simple small airstone. When I turned on the gas I saw the bubbles just shoot straight to the top. To get somewhat better diffusion I moved the diffusor over right next to the intake for one of those submersible power filters so that the bubbles would get sucked up and blow around a bit more.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

I have two of these pierce CO2 setups, and I love them - except the diffusors. I replaced the little airstone with a nano diffusor from EBay, and it worked great. Now I just need to get some refills! Good luck and enjoy!

PS- GLA rules for carrying these! Much easier to get them now!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you run yours 24 hours, or shut it off at night?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

watching to see the progress. i've looked at that co2 set up before and was wondering how long that little disposable cartridge would work for.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It's working great so far.

Yesterday was just day #2 and the plants were pearling like wild already.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Do you run yours 24 hours, or shut it off at night?


I ran it 24hrs when I had it set up. The cartridges lasted about 2 months each at 1bps. When I get refills, I'll probably shut it off at night.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a quick foliage shot. Does anybody have any suggestions for what this brown crypt might be?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Where can I get one of the co 2 things ?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is where to get the Pierce...

*http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/pierce-co2-system.html*

...mine's working great so far.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Holy moly thats expensive


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Seventy bucks!? That is pretty cheap for a complete CO2 setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is another view of the plants. They are all happily pearling.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm at 50 for a tank and reg if its any good


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Can u hook up a paintball CO2 tank to it? That way i can aviod the disposible tanks.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

No I don't think that you can use it with paintball canisters.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I know you can't as is, but I'd be curious if one can rig up an adapter to connect beer keg or paintball cartridges to this unit. That'll turn it into one cheap CO2 system.

I remember reading in one of the threads on here about someone DIYing a solenoid for this unit.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that I would want to get a better idea of how well-built this unit's regulator is before sinking too much time and money into modifications. It seems to work fine so far, but I just wonder if a complete upgrade might be a wiser tack to follow if you want to use paintball.


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

Im using one of those co2 setups on my 2foot, at 2bps it lasts me about 6 weeks
i went for it because it was easyer for me to get the refills then to refill a bottle

mine has a 2 gauge reg and solenoid and ph controller so i can turn it off at night

also there is a adaptor for them so they fit normail co2 bottle fittings, i have it so i can change to larger bottles if i need/want to


----------



## crf529 (Jul 24, 2010)

Any updates? And where did you get those containers the plants are in?


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Where do you buy new co2 refills for this unit?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

crf529 said:


> Any updates? And where did you get those containers the plants are in?


Hydrophyte himself sells them.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/113911-fs-tank-planters-mini-garden-combo.html
http://tankplanters.com/



born2lovefish said:


> Where do you buy new co2 refills for this unit?


http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/co2-replacement-cartridges.html


----------

